# Cypripedium acaule



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

These are from early-mid April.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome pics Zach! 

This is, by far, my most favourite of all Cyps... and I don't own one and not likely to do so... (darn Quarantine laws)... it's something to do with the colours and shape of that pouch!

That plant in the second photo is also an exceptional clone, nice colour and shape!

Thanks for sharing.

cheers
tim


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice, always interesting to see Orichids in situ


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

very nice! I wish we had more of those things up here!


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow... those are really nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dustywoman (Jun 8, 2006)

Love the photos!!!


----------

